# Bugs?



## LilDad (Jun 3, 2022)

I noticed some white spots on one set of leaves in my Afghan Auto this afternoon.  The plant has been in the ground for three weeks handling the VA climate (hot/humid and then long stints of rain) pretty well!

Do y’all think this is a bug problem? Mold? Nothing?
If it’s something, please help me to know how to treat it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

LilDad said:


> I noticed some white spots on one set of leaves in my Afghan Auto this afternoon.  The plant has been in the ground for three weeks handling the VA climate (hot/humid and then long stints of rain) pretty well!
> 
> Do y’all think this is a bug problem? Mold? Nothing?
> If it’s something, please help me to know how to treat it.


Might be leaf hoppers they suck the sap from the leaf


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Leafhoppers & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of It Quickly! (growweedeasy.com)
any bugs look like this around
they jump


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2022)

what does it look like on the underside of those leaves?


----------



## sharonp (Jun 3, 2022)

Did you spill something on them? It is a little hard to see.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 3, 2022)

Hopefully not PM already…
What is your humidity level?
As @sharonp said possibly dried up water droplets but kind looks like mold.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Leafhoppers & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of It Quickly! (growweedeasy.com)
> any bugs look like this around
> they jump
> View attachment 298988


I have those. They are different colors and actuall quite beautiful. I thought they were good bug but they are attracted to the liquid in the leaves especially when it’s dry.

I started spraying the entire plant with spinosad except the leaves with these little critters on them thinking they were nice bugs but now know better after my friends mentioned them and I had white spots too. I don’t think my spots are from these tho but I am now keeping them off my plants.  Now I’m finding good and bad bugs and am on the internet searching what’s my bug game…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

I have those on my Western Soap Berry trees. They look kinda like bees when flying. 
They remind me of the Love Bugs in Florida.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

I don’t miss the love bugs  we had them in Georgia too. Would eat the paint on your vehicle if you didn’t get them off quick enough but what a life right?


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what does it look like on the underside of those leaves?



No spots on the bottoms of the leaves, so do you think it’s just dried up rainwater?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

LilDad said:


> No spots on the bottoms of the leaves, so do you think it’s just dried up rainwater?



give it a few more weeks

in the meantime , spray the plant with some Spinosad


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

sharonp said:


> Did you spill something on them? It is a little hard to see.



There has been rain, so it could very well be dried up water.  Should I take a closer picture?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

LilDad said:


> There has been rain, so it could very well be dried up water.  Should I take a closer picture?


Pollen in my area((central Massachsetts) is crazy this time of year. All the plants in my yard(not just cannabis) have ‘water spots’ from rain and dew saturated with pollen drying up. It wouldn’t hurt to blast them with some spinosad to be safe though(in case it is bugs)..,


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Pollen in my area((central Massachsetts) is crazy this time of year. All the plants in my yard(not just cannabis) have ‘water spots’ from rain and dew saturated with pollen drying up. It wouldn’t hurt to blast them with some spinosad to be safe though(in case it is bugs)..,



Pollen in VA is freaking insane.  I moved here from DE 11 years ago, and I seriously got an upper respiratory infection every three months for five years!  It stopped when I started taking a Claritin everyday.
That could be it too!  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

LilDad said:


> There has been rain, so it could very well be dried up water.  Should I take a closer picture?





no 

spray with some Spinosad and then please give us an update in about two weeks


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no
> 
> spray with some Spinosad and then please give us an update in about two weeks



Will do!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

LilDad said:


> Will do!








have you grown and smoked the Afghan auto and if so , how’s the high and flavor?

if this is the first time you have grown this strandivar , may I ask where you got your seeds?

cheers
big


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

LilDad said:


> Pollen in VA is freaking insane.  I moved here from DE 11 years ago, and I seriously got an upper respiratory infection every three months for five years!  It stopped when I started taking a Claritin everyday.
> That could be it too!
> Thanks everyone!


I moved away from Va to Ga about 35 years ago. Before I left I had respiratory sickness every few months and took forever to get rid of it each time. Felt like I was sick most of the time. When I moved to Georgia my problems left as we moved into a pine tree forest and evidently pines were not my problem. Was healthy there except for an occasional cold usually caught in Va by my grandkids when I visited Va. we moved back to Va a couple years ago and my respiratory problems came back. We moved into a neighborhood where every plant and tree in world is planted throughout the hood. Although it’s much more beautiful here with flowers and trees I now take an antihistamine every day as well to keep up.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

*strandivar*
stran—di—var
I‘stran‘da var/
1. A cannabis strand or plant varietal that has been cultivated to relieve the strain of selective breeding. Strandivars are usually designated in the style Taxus baccata "Variegata." as
referred to by “STRAIN DIVAS”.
Animal kush mints is the best strandivar I have ever cultivated!

.
so called cannabis

“master growers” that don’t know the proper term which is “STRANDIVAR” just quit now your embarrassing yourself..


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> have you grown and smoked the Afghan auto and if so , how’s the high and flavor?
> 
> if this is the first time you have grown this strandivar , may I ask where you got your seeds?
> 
> ...



I haven’t smoked it yet. I’m a new user and this is my first grow. 
I got my seeds from Growers Choice!  They have been pretty great with only one seed not germinating.


----------



## LilDad (Jun 4, 2022)

Sprayed it down today!  Updates will come soon!


----------



## LilDad (Jun 5, 2022)

Found this little turd this morning, so I’ll be keeping an eye out!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Catti kill no mercy


----------



## LilDad (Jul 5, 2022)

Update!

I used Dr Jacks, and it wasn’t great, but staved off some thrips.  I’ve been picking off leafhoppers pretty often, but things got better.
Then I fell asleep at the wheel, and they’ve gotten worse.  I reapplied it yesterday and will do another run on Friday.

Here are pictures of the Afghan Auto. We’re about three weeks into flowering, and outside of the bugs, it looks and smells AWESOME!
Thoughts?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)

Leaf Hoppers have been a pain in the ass this year. They were eating my mini Eggplants up pretty good but didn't hurt the crop. Ive got two Western Soapberry trees that Leaf Hoppers freaking love the flowers on.


----------



## LilDad (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Leaf Hoppers have been a pain in the ass this year. They were eating my mini Eggplants up pretty good but didn't hurt the crop. Ive got two Western Soapberry trees that Leaf Hoppers freaking love the flowers on.



At this point, is this something that could jeopardize the harvest?  I know that yields are going to take a hit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Leaf Hoppers have been a pain in the ass this year. They were eating my mini Eggplants up pretty good but didn't hurt the crop. Ive got two Western Soapberry trees that Leaf Hoppers freaking love the flowers on.


The Japanese beetles were eating mine. They work really too. I sprayed them yesterday. i noticed today they ate up my hibiscus too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

LilDad said:


> At this point, is this something that could jeopardize the harvest?  I know that yields are going to take a hit.


The spinosad keeps them leaf hoppers  off my plants. I spray them once a week


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The Japanese beetles were eating mine. They work really too. I sprayed them yesterday. i noticed today they ate up my hibiscus too



I have them as well, but after eating my two spinach plants they moved to the Virginia Creeper vines and haven't touched anything else at all that I can tell. At least I think it's Virginia Creeper. It's so chewed up now it's hard to tell. I'm going to make some clones and plant them around the house for the beetles to snack on.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## smaccio (Jul 6, 2022)

I gave my plant a good spray, trying to hit the underside of leaves as well as the tops, with spinosad yesterday, or maybe the day before and still had 3 or 4 leafhoppers this morning. Gave 'em a taste of pyganic to see how they like that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

smaccio said:


> I gave my plant a good spray, trying to hit the underside of leaves as well as the tops, with spinosad yesterday, or maybe the day before and still had 3 or 4 leafhoppers this morning. Gave 'em a taste of pyganic to see how they like that.


Thats weird as it really keeps them off of mine. I do make small batches of spinosad as the bottle says it doesn’t maintain its strength after it sits. I also recently purchased this spinosad soap spray I used with the thrips. I feel like it helped but was also using lost coast plant therapy at the same time so can’t say which actually got rid of them but outside I do see leaf hoppers but not on my weed plants.


----------



## smaccio (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thats weird as it really keeps them off of mine. I do make small batches of spinosad as the bottle says it doesn’t maintain its strength after it sits. I also recently purchased this spinosad soap spray I used with the thrips. I feel like it helped but was also using lost coast plant therapy at the same time so can’t say which actually got rid of them but outside I do see leaf hoppers but not on my weed plants.
> View attachment 302247



I most likely just didn't spray heavily enough or missed some spots. Those are crafty little creatures, the leafhoppers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

smaccio said:


> I most likely just didn't spray heavily enough or missed some spots. Those are crafty little creatures, the leafhoppers.


Yes and smart. Ever notice how they try and hide from you? I tried to take a pic of one and he kept moving from one side of the leaf to the other. camera shy maybe


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

Safer 3 in 1 makes a good soap. Any time I see those white spots I go looking for mites. I'm indoors and hate them little buggers. Outdoors opens the door to other things as well. Good luck.


----------

